# Milkweed bugs as feeders ?



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Doing a wander through the plethora of insects etc for sale on ebay and came across this...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Milkweed-bugs-Live-Feeder-frogs-Mantids-ect-/250908722313?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item3a6b534489#ht_500wt_1361

Lab raised Milkweed bugs which have been raised on a diet of sunflower kernels (As opposed to poisonous Milkweed) for use as a feeder insect.

I'm all for a varied diet (and like the challenge of breeding something different), so wondered if anyone has tried them or has any input ?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi mate

Im breeding them at the moment mate and the first few instars are a great alternative to fruit flies and hatchling crickets


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

berksmike said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Im breeding them at the moment mate and the first few instars are a great alternative to fruit flies and hatchling crickets


 What size are they?


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

total coincidence, i ordered some earlier :2thumb:


----------



## skyrat (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been after these for a while, so cheers for the heads up! :2thumb:

lee


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

just received these, and they're actually really cute!!!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

How is everyone rearing these ??

I don't know whether to keep them as a single colony and let them do their thing, or split into multiple tubs.

Kept mine in the tub they arrived in, but they need cleaned out :lol2:




Ron Magpie said:


> What size are they?


Adults are 15mm max size, dunno bout younguns, but heres a pic of my subadults (Adults have full wings apparently)


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

These are new to me so i may have to try culturing them a go, does anyone have a guide to breeding them?


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i have mine in the same tub to, with wet cotton wool, dry cotton wool, and sunflower hearts. that sound about right?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

SilverSky said:


> i have mine in the same tub to, with wet cotton wool, dry cotton wool, and sunflower hearts. that sound about right?


I split mine into two 'colonies' of about 25 each yesterday.
Got sunflower seeds, dry cotton wool and a bit of eggbox in both, but am trying a little experiment with their water. In one tub i've got wet cotton wool, in the other im using bug gel.

Wikipedia says you can also feed them "juicy fruits (watermelon), some nuts, or cheesecake."


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, its been a while but today is the first day i've noticed BABIES!!!!!










There appears to be more in the tub with the wet cotton wool as a water source. I assume they pierce into the wet within when it dries out a bit whereas when the bug-gel dries it ets harder so is harder to get a drink?

There's obviously been some kicking around for a while as there's two sizes, the smaller ones are about 1.5mm and are, I assume, very recently hatched.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> Well, its been a while but today is the first day i've noticed BABIES!!!!!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 Cool! Soon you'll have more than you know what to do with :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Also glad for the heads up,John (Ghastly) is culturing these, on dendroworld for some pointers if you visit that site
Stu


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Also glad for the heads up,John (Ghastly) is culturing these, on dendroworld for some pointers if you visit that site
> Stu


Aah, cheers for that Stu :2thumb:
Now if only I could register and have a look :whistling2:


Anyone else noticed the strong tea-like odour from these bugs ?? EURGH


----------



## geoff200geoff200 (Aug 1, 2011)

How well did they take to the bug gel?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Not as well as the ones with damp cotton wool.
Although the cotton wool one attracted mites which I had to deal with

This reminds me... i've still never tried any of my phibs with them :lol2:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

mine didnt go too well


----------

